# BMW stock drops nearly 10% despite clean diesels - Thanks VW



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

That was caused primarily by the Autobild report saying somebody tested an offending X3d. That story was retracted and the stock price went about half way up to where it was. If you had faith in BMW AG, you could have made 5% in one day.


----------



## priler (Oct 25, 2012)

what a shame.


----------

